# Hello, I just joined your forum



## 777 (Mar 9, 2010)

*...*

no longer using this forum


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 9, 2010)

Are there any rewards or prizes or such for folding.  Or is it just good ol' competition at its finest?


----------



## Charper2013 (Mar 9, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Are there any rewards or prizes or such for folding.  Or is it just good ol' competition at its finest?



Just the reward of helping the sick and needy. TPU has its competitions here and there.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for the join  we appreciate the help


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 9, 2010)

gotcha.  I'm all about doing that, I just wish the roommates would get off my back about the electric bill so I've had to pull away from it for a while.  Next semester, I'll have my ps3 up and running quite a bit and see about DLing it for my computer too


----------



## Charper2013 (Mar 9, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> gotcha.  I'm all about doing that, I just wish the roommates would get off my back about the electric bill so I've had to pull away from it for a while.  Next semester, I'll have my ps3 up and running quite a bit and see about DLing it for my computer too



Im sure the community will appreciate it.


----------



## 777 (Mar 9, 2010)

I was Invited to come here by another member from another forum I no longer wish to fold for


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2010)

777 said:


> I will be f@h  for you guys for abit no commitment just a free lance folder hope you dont mind me joining your growing team temp or perm see how we go :thumb:
> mike
> 
> I can produce 40-70k PPD when all systems are fired up and i have the time to let her run for days un interupted, but 30-40k ppd is a reasonably normal day



Welcome aboard 777! You are welcome to hang around as long as you want and your contributions are very much appreciated here. Why not kick up your feet and make TPU a permanent home?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome aboard 777! You are welcome to hang around as long as you want and your contributions are very much appreciated here. Why not kick up your feet and make TPU a permanent home?



if you join up permanent 777 buck will send you a valentines card perfumed of course...with naughty high rez photos of inductors and mosfets...and maybe 1 or 2 low res ones of his hot 20 yr/o daughter. 

(Warning above statement is not backed condoned or even a representation of bucks feelings tword you. Also I will not be held responsible for factual information proven that buck may or may not have a hot 20yr/o daughter.)


----------



## 777 (Mar 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome aboard 777! You are welcome to hang around as long as you want and your contributions are very much appreciated here. Why not kick up your feet and make TPU a permanent home?



thanks, well its quite possible i will, Im just hoping as stated this is a slightly more mature forum with less 15 going on 50 teenagers  I couldnt handle it anymore


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 9, 2010)

777 said:


> I was Invited to come here by another member from another forum I no longer wish to fold for



Welcome to our humble little team.  Ok, we're not so humble.  We're small but we put out a fairly ferocious PPD per member.  You'll fit right in.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 9, 2010)

777 said:


> thanks, well its quite possible i will, Im just hoping as stated this is a slightly more mature forum with less 15 going on 50 teenagers  I couldnt handle it anymore



Even our young members are quite mature.   (Some more mature than us older guys).  You'll find us a tight, friendly bunch, willing to help each other at any time, with absolutely no flaming.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

I take it you're mtbmike777 from OCN?
Regardless, welcome to TPU, I'm sure you'll find the team here very enjoyable


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2010)

I can speak for the community as a whole when I say we're pretty much mature. There's hardly ever any kind of bullshittery going on around here.


----------



## 777 (Mar 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I take it you're mtbmike777 from OCN?
> Regardless, welcome to TPU, I'm sure you'll find the team here very enjoyable



and you are? I wil say I havent come here to argue so please dont start one thanks I just want to fold in peace


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

777 said:


> and you are?



mmx+


----------



## 777 (Mar 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> mmx+



  hey buddy  thanks for the invite  make you right bub thanks again


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 9, 2010)

welcome


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> if you join up permanent 777 buck will send you a valentines card perfumed of course...with naughty high rez photos of inductors and mosfets...and maybe 1 or 2 low res ones of his hot 20 yr/o daughter.
> 
> (Warning above statement is not backed condoned or even a representation of bucks feelings toward you. *Also I will not be held responsible for factual information proven that buck may or may not have a hot 20yr/o daughter.)*


Solaris, my jaw dropped when I read this(how could you know?). My Daughter is actually going to be 18 in 45 days. If anyone even looks at her general direction, I will feed you into a Delta Server fan running at 4k rpm.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^And here is the very dedicated team captain that I was telling you about via PM at OCN!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Solaris, my jaw dropped when I read this(how could you know?). My Daughter is actually going to be 18 in 45 days. If anyone even looks at her general direction, I will feed you into a Delta Server fan running at 4k rpm.



+1 for protective dads.  Though I am not a Dad at the current point in time I hope to be just like you Buck   Mix in a touch of nerd with brutality and you have the world's best and most protective father.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Solaris, my jaw dropped when I read this(how could you know?). My Daughter is actually going to be 18 in 45 days. If anyone even looks at her general direction, I will feed you into a Delta Server fan running at 4k rpm.



lol your the dad that talks to the boys while she is getting dressed. "you see this HX1000? it only takes .36 amps to kill a human...i have enough to kill you 60+ times over have a good night at the dance."


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2010)

"Now listen boy, I've got this here cheap chassis and it has some mighty sharp edges inside..."


----------



## warup89 (Mar 9, 2010)

*sniffes your OP's shoulder*...........I dont know about this one =\


----------



## TIGR (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to TPU! Folding is always a good thing to do, whatever team it's for.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2010)

Another i7 folder? Welcome to the team indeed. 

Now if you don`t mind, I have a date with a server fan.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 11, 2010)

I got up this morning and while looking at the morning pie I thought I was seeing triple! Welcome 777 to the techPowerUp! team. We can use all the i7 rigs you can muster!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 11, 2010)

777 pushed me down to eighth on the pie chart.    Well done.  I'll gladly slide down a spot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrat's to 777 for some nice updates!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 12, 2010)

777 said:


> man I keep getting the odd dirty 548 WU, and it slows both my gpus and system to a grinding hault, this is what keeps NAN'ing my GPU2
> 
> And i know its dirty WU's as Ive just disabled the client, deleted the files in the work folder, re enabled the client, re downloaded a new WU, its another 548.... pft. but its straight in and be munched rapidly, so they have to be letting out dirty WU's
> 
> ...



They're not really dirty.  They just stress the heck out of your GPU.  Most of us had to lower our clocks when they came out.  Temps shot up 10-15 degrees, NAN's, EUE's, all hell broke loose.  No choice but to set your GPU clocks accordingly.  Unless you like babysitting.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

fixed the thread title. i came here looking for a member called Hello...


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> fixed the thread title. i came here looking for a member called Hello...



lol at silly cats!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2010)

777 said:


> bummer just lost a 75% completed bigadv wu  just from a reboot gutted



Ugh, that bites dude :shadedshu


----------

